# Why Are There So Many DIRECTV Haters?



## Steve609 (Nov 6, 2002)

http://www.tvpredictions.com/forum/comments.php?y=07&m=03&entry=entry070319-060139


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

As the article says, Directv is the largest provider of Television in the US, and probally the World.

So of course you are going to have the haters out there. Take a look at Microsoft. The largest OS Company in the World, and they have many haters..... and yet people still purchase Microsoft Operating Systems.


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

Why Are There So Many DIRECTV Haters?

Because they took an insurmountable edge over Cable and squandered it to a deficit? Because they were the rising star, the hope and favorite of everybody who hoped for quality TV and turned it all to ****? Because they're now a smelly, rotting corpse simply occupying market space until FIOS?


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

Because people like to complain. Very few ever makes posts titled " I love Directv". In fact, maybe I will start that one. No complaints to speak of from my standpoint. Survived the audio drop outs and moved on with life. I would rather be out riding my bike, swimming, or camping anyway. DTV gives me ESPN and Fox SW so I don't need or care about much more than that since my antenna fills the rest of our needs. My HR10-250, R10 and Samsung whatever does their job just fine. So anyway, I LOVE DIRECTV! 

PS: PQ is much better than TWC anyway.


----------



## 1003 (Jul 14, 2000)

*Promises*
that never seem to come true.
*Predictions*
that are over-inflated by marketing.
*Products*
that never seem to be cutting edge anymore...


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

Because they dropped Tivo. Many people can not get over that the best TV source out there no longer works with Tivo. It's that simple.


----------



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

I've been a DirecTv customer for about 8 or 9 year. While I can't come out and say "I HATE DIRECTV".... I also cannot say "I LOVE DIRECTV" 

It's a love and hate relationship....


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

HiDefGator said:


> Because they dropped Tivo.


Symptom.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

Redux said:


> Why Are There So Many DIRECTV Haters?
> Because they're now a smelly, rotting corpse simply occupying market space until FIOS?


Whatever you say.....


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Swanni is mistaken. He gets the hate mail because he's Swanni. And nobody likes or respects anything Swanni has to say.


----------



## csweeny (Jun 9, 2004)

Leila said:


> I've been a DirecTv customer for about 8 or 9 year. While I can't come out and say "I HATE DIRECTV".... I also cannot say "I LOVE DIRECTV"
> 
> It's a love and hate relationship....





Leila said:


> I've only been with DirecTv for a couple of week.
> 
> can a new DirecTV customer still get HR10-250 from DirecTV?
> 
> Thanks!





Leila said:


> I am new to DirecTV, after years of suffering with my local cable company.
> 
> Directly gave me a free HD receiver and antenna. I am quite happy with
> the picture quality.
> ...


Who is the real Leila?


----------



## Hersheytx (Feb 15, 2003)

I have the Directv HD DVR. 
I have played with the Verizon Fois DVR.
I have used the Dish HD DVR.
I have played with the Comcast/Time Warner DVR.

I have 3 TIVO (Directv Tivos) and the HD TIVO.

After 3 months of using the Directv HD DVR, I can honestly say it beats everything from the competition and at least in my opinion is as good as TIVO.

Directv promised to move to MPEG4 and start HD locals last year in most large markets. THey have done this in my book. I give them a big thumbs up.

Directv stated that they would launch 2 Sats this year to expand HD progamming by 100s of channels. So far many networks are reporting an HD channel to be launched this year or early 08. So far, unless the Sats blow up on launch, Directv is meeting their statements word for word. I give them a big thumbs up.

Directv dropping TIVO. Lets face it, Mordock wanted TIVO. HE made an offer and they refused. If you want some insight into why Mordock turned his back on TIVO and went for his own DVR system, just read the history of his newspaper in England. When the unions would not follow his way he built a secret new automated plant to make the paper. He told them he would do it his way and the union striked. 
He did not care. He had the new plant with a lot fewer workers and the strikers lost their jobs. Its his way. If he cannot beat them or own them he gets rid of them.
I think this is where all the ill will comes from for Directv. And the above poste was right in saying dropping TIVO was the turning point.
But from what I see Directv will be the cutting edge leader before the end of the year. No one will have more HD (FOIS may equal it). FOIS is an alterative if you live in the right state, right zip code, right upgrade..... Unless I move I am not getting FIOS any time this decade.

So just for the record, I LOVE DIRECTV. Not a big fan of Mordock, but he is leaving soon.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

They did more than drop TIVO, they dropped all alternative HW options. I used to be able to walk in to my local electronics store and buy SONY, JVC, ... and yes TIVO.

1) They effectively turned into a closed system.
2) They cannot compete in IPTV without a partner
3) They cannot provide on-demand effectively greatly increasing the programming options.
4) They cannot provide SDV greatly increasing programming options.
5) They are cheating in the HD area by over compressing video quality.
6) They are using their sports packages as a leverage club which I HATE HATE.
7) There more choices available now with COMCAST, FIOS, ATT, ITunes, Unbox and I want them to fight. None of them deserve loyalty. 

I will churn like crazy to get them each to improve their product.

In then end I think IPTV has got it. I think price pressure will force out the middle man AKA Cable, Sat. Why not buy your product from the manufacturer.

I had Cable, I then went to Dish, and then to DTV when they got Tivo, I am now back with Cable. I will switch again when I see options I like.

NO LOYALTY.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

fjwagner said:


> Very few ever makes posts titled " I love Directv".


I won't say, "I love DirecTV", but I will say I have positive feelings for the two extremely nice CSRs I just spoke with...one in Alabama and another in Montana.

The result of the calls was the reinstating of credits that had mysteriously dropped off my account prematurely and an additional year's credit for my patience while they researched and reinstated the credit.

Not love...but significant like, nonetheless.

- Jon


----------



## deezel629 (May 30, 2006)

zalusky said:


> 6) They are using their sports packages as a leverage club which I HATE HATE.


This is the one FORCES me to stay with D*. Add in that D* now has YES HD in MPEG-4 (only available on "their" boxes). I'm at a crossroads right now. The deal breaker for me has come. I was hoping that the MLB package would be available on FIOS. That would make my decision easier. I would just sell my HR10-250 and put that money towards a Series 3 and go FIOS. I still may do this, but not having the MLB EI package will be tough to get used to.


----------



## Doright (Jan 10, 2002)

csweeny said:


> Who is the real Leila?


LOL!!!


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

Redux said:


> Why Are There So Many DIRECTV Haters?
> 
> Because they took an insurmountable edge over Cable and squandered it to a deficit? Because they were the rising star, the hope and favorite of everybody who hoped for quality TV and turned it all to ****? Because they're now a smelly, rotting corpse simply occupying market space until FIOS?


what he said!


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

I for one do not HATE DirecTV, they're fine...just fine. If you had asked me two years ago whether I would be leaving DirecTV, I would have laughed at you. I happily drank the Kool-Aid and proselytized the wonders of DirecTV and the DTivo. But I can no longer recommend it over cable. I just ordered a Series 3 and will be getting FIOS-TV shortly. 

DirecTV has adopted the cable meme of annual price increases. DirecTV's picture quality is not what it once was. I find fault in DirecTV's new leasing scheme. Nor am I a fan of their inclination to push a 2-year commitment ever time you change the batteries in the remote. While I applaud DirecTV for adding new satellites, I am not happy about having to "buy" new equipment in order to use them (see also: "leasing" & "commitments").

I don't hate DirecTV. I'll guess always have feelings for them. But I've done some growing and it's time I started seeing other providers. It's not me, it's them.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

FIOS is not an option for me. So, I'll stay with DirecTV, which has been good by me.
When my DMA (157) finally gets OTA HD from DirecTV, then I'll have to "upgrade" to the HR20 (or whatever is the latest by then). There's no guarantee that DirecTV will even have ALL networks in HD, as we have two LP stations and one cable only.



csweeny said:


> Who is the real Leila?


I think Leila is a proxy poster for about 6 others.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

Martin Tupper said:


> DirecTV has adopted the cable meme of annual price increases.


I don't blame you for going to FIOS. Just don't kid yourself that the same thing won't happen with them after enough time has passed. "First taste is fee, kid".


----------



## HarryG (Apr 1, 2005)

Because they seem to not care or closely monitor the channels on their system.
There have been major pixelization issues with WNBC-HD for months, that have been ignored. I can not believe their "quality control" engineers cannot visually see this problem on their channel monitors. The pixelization is very obvious to anyone with access to a monitor. 

Calling and reporting the problem is a waste of time. First, they will tell you that no one has heard heard of the issue, and of course will then waste your time having you reboot your satellite receiver (even though the problem exists on both of my receivers at the same time.) 

After 20-30 minutes of frustration, they will then transfer you you to the next level of support, who will again plead ignorance of the problem. They will then note your call, and say they will pass along the complaint/issue to their technicians.

After all the effort, it is more likely than not, that the problem will remain, and of course, you will not get any notification as to the status of the issue. It seems that their quality control philosophy is relegated to ignore the problem and hope it corrects itself.

I have been a loyal DirecTv subscriber since 1996. However, my overall experience with the company continues to sour due to their inability to address legitimate subscriber issues, as well as the overall overcompression of their SD channels (to the point of some being so blurry that they are unwatchable), and their HD Mpeg 2 channels (HD-lite) that never seem to have any "pop".

I also subscribe to Cox Cable. You can do an A/B comparison of the video of both video services, and anytime their is a duplicate channel on both systems, the Cox video is always much sharper in SD, and on Cox HD channels the resolution still gives you that wow factor.

The frustrating thing is that DirecTv says that they have the best quality in HD available, that there is no such thing as HD lite, and they have no reason to address a problem that "doesn't exist." 

If there is not an overall increase in DirecTv video quality by the end of the year (with the launch of the two new satellites) I will cancel my subscription.
I have been more than patient with a company that has little quality control, and won't acknowledge any video issues. They have right to set their video standards, but I am quickly tiring of the corporate line that their video is pristine, and no other provider can offer better quality.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

csweeny said:


> Who is the real Leila?


----------



## hhh222 (Jul 28, 2005)

No hate but the only reason I went the DirecTV is the HD Tivo and for my money, nothing else compares to it...they were expensive...not to make it available to use with mpeg4 is quite disappointing.


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

zalusky said:


> They did more than drop TIVO, they dropped all alternative HW options. I used to be able to walk in to my local electronics store and buy SONY, JVC, ... and yes TIVO.
> 
> 1) They effectively turned into a closed system.
> 2) They cannot compete in IPTV without a partner
> ...


No Loyalty exactly... which is why DirecTV has resorted to 2 year contracts like a cell phone company. They know that they no longer have a superior product.

-h


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

harley3k said:


> No Loyalty exactly... which is why DirecTV has resorted to 2 year contracts like a cell phone company. They know that they no longer have a superior product.
> 
> -h


So why did TiVo resorted to 1, 2 and even 3 year commitment? No loyalty? Hardly.
The reason TiVo and DirecTV went to commitment system are heavy hardware subsidies and high SAC.


----------



## Ein (Jul 7, 2004)

wolflord11 said:


> As the article says, Directv is the largest provider of Television in the US, and probally the World.
> 
> So of course you are going to have the haters out there. Take a look at Microsoft. The largest OS Company in the World, and they have many haters..... and yet people still purchase Microsoft Operating Systems.


Name one microsoft hater that actually bought Windoz?


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

Ein said:


> Name one microsoft hater that actually bought Windoz?


Most of them. You really (as an uninformed consumer) have no choice that you are aware of.

You go into a store that sells computers, you buy a computer, you have just bought Windows. Buy another computer two years later because that one's now junk. You have just bought a brand new copy of Windows again. The most brilliant business model since organized prostitution.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

samo said:


> So why did TiVo resorted to 1, 2 and even 3 year commitment? No loyalty? Hardly.
> The reason TiVo and DirecTV went to commitment system are heavy hardware subsidies and high SAC.


Which wouldn't be an issue if the value of the service were compelling enough to keep customers without forcing them into a new contract at the drop of a hat.

I don't "hate" DirecTV, I just think that it has declined from having better quality and value than almost all cable providers to being not much better than average. They are no longer the clear leader in the things that originally drew me to DirecTV - quality, value, choice, and customer service. That's frustrating and disappointing. That's what causes some people to hate DirecTV.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

samo said:


> So why did TiVo resorted to 1, 2 and even 3 year commitment? No loyalty? Hardly.
> The reason TiVo and DirecTV went to commitment system are heavy hardware subsidies and high SAC.


There are major differences. First of all you're _buying_ a TiVo, not leasing it. So there's a legitimate reason for recovering the cost of the box. At DirecTV if I were to cancel with a leased box in less than a year they would take it back and they'd send it out to someone else. They'd probably even charge them an "aquisition fee". Where is their loss on that equipment?

There are other differences. TiVo offers prepaid plans that recoup their hardware costs without forcing you to accept any price changes they may decide to impose during the prepaid period. Once you've paid up front you can sell it at any time or just unplug it and put it in the closet without paying TiVo another dime.


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

nrc said:


> There are major differences. First of all you're _buying_ a TiVo, not leasing it. So there's a legitimate reason for recovering the cost of the box.


Not true. Even if you try to activate your old TiVo box or one you bought on e-bay you still have to commit to service for at least 1 year. With DirecTV if you own the box you don't have to commit to anything.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

samo said:


> The reason TiVo and DirecTV went to commitment system are heavy hardware subsidies and high SAC.


I have a TiVo in my summer house - At one time I only turned it on for June, July, and August. Just like some people *use to do* for DirecTv.

When TiVo was getting ready to drop their Lifetime option I pulled the trigger and signed up that TiVo too.

When I use my motorhome I use a friends or relatives DirecTv box (no TiVo) at, I think, $10.00 per month for an additional receiver... I don't feel like I'm ripping D** off.

When someone (D**) gives you no other choice, then, I'll do what I have too! My attitude, they are shooting themselves in the foot for offering only long term commitments!

Before UnBox I would download a missed episode of my favorite Tv show for free. Since UnBox, it's not worth the hassles. Companies (TiVo & DirecTv) need to offer services to the customers that meet the consumers demand - not the other way around!

So when Zaluski says "No Loyalty" I know what he's talking about!


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

As others have said. If you have been a customer with DirecTV for a long time (me: 11 years or so), then what was once a nearly perfect company is now just another crappy company no different than the crappy service and product we could get from any other company.

For me, I am waiting for a better alternative. Right now DirecTV is a wash when compared to Comcast in my area so I stick with DirecTV since I have an investment in equipment and it is easier to stick with them then switch. But DirecTV appears to be going down and Comcast appears to be moving up. When Comcast delivers its DVR with Tivo software I will make the switch.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I don't hate DirecTv but I won't be sad when I drop them at the end of the month. The apt. building I've lived in for the last seven years is only wired for DirecTv. I'm moving and switching to Comcast so I can watch Phillies and Sixers games at home instead of at the local bar. I know that it's Comcast's fault that Philadelphia area DirecTv customers can't get Comcast Sportsnet but as a consumer, it doesn't really matter why. DirecTv doesn't serve the local Philly sports fan as well as Comcast.


----------



## louiss3000 (Aug 5, 2003)

super dave said:


>


That pretty much sums up the D* haters, that's all they have to say..


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

louiss3000 said:


> That pretty much sums up the D* haters, that's all they have to say..


Only because we're just repeating what DirecTV told us in order to demonstrate why we feel that way.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Directv....Comcast.....Unbox......Every other company out there.

Today someone may moan about Directv and switch to Comcast or whoever.

And someone may switch from one company to another.

Its life...get over it!

We as humans are always looking for the best deal, the best company, whatever.

Maybe in a Years time, people will be moaning about the price of bread.


----------



## evilklown (Jun 14, 2005)

if it were not for the NFL package I would have been long gone. 2 year commitment =bs.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm a long-time DTV sub and I have to agree with what others have posted here - I don't hate DTV, but can no longer recommend them because of PQ concerns, issues with their non-Tivo DVRs and the 2 year commitment every time you sneeze.

With the Series 3 out and my local Comcast significantly improved, DTV is just a back up for me now and only holding on because offers the possibility of MLBEI, though I suspect I'll drop it within the year since I have no desire to switch to on of their new boxes and install the new dish that would be required to get MPEG4.

If MLB would allow DirecTV to transmit out of market games in HD, I would stay (displaced Yankee fan), but for anything other than baseball, Comcast is now a better option for me and ten years ago I couldn't have dreamed of making that statement.


----------



## vogon13 (Jun 1, 2005)

~ 15% of my customers are on Cox Cable (Omaha NE). I have never had a 2 hour phone call with them.

~ 50% of my customers are on Directv, and I have had several 2 hour phone calls with them, but only one was a screaming match.

~25% of my customers are on Dish, I have had numerous 2 hour phone calls with them, and they have all been screaming matches.

(balance of customers are security systems and OTA only)


I charge new Dish customers more, and discourage the undecideds from signing up with them.


Note: Cox needs to fix their HDMI issues soon, or they are going to be getting a 2 hour phone call that might go to screaming . . . . .


----------



## nuke (Sep 8, 2003)

When I first switched to D*, I loved them. They let me buy equipment from different manufacturers to suit my particular needs and desires. If I didn't like the box, I could just go buy a different one and swap the card in and that was that. The picture was good, the customer service was polite and helpful. The programming plans were nicely priced and there were a lot to choose from. DTivo was the icing on the cake.

I hated cable. They decided what equipment could be used and you could love it or you could love it, or shut the f up and pay the monthly rental bill. Didn't want 3 remotes on the coffee table? Not their effing problem. Their customer (dis)service blew chunks, pure arrogance if you ever could get a human on the phone. 

Now D* is exactly the same as dealing with the cable company. They are no better, no cheaper, no friendlier, no nothing. The only difference is the wire goes to a grey dish instead of to a telephone poll. 

The cable company on the other hand, has lightened up a little. They still suck, but not as hard they used to. D* has taken full how-to-suck lessons from cable TV and taken a few bonus courses from the cell phone companies. So now I get poor service and no way to replace equipment without incurring a multi-year obligation. I only get the box they want me to have. 

If I wasn't married, I'd have fired all of them by now. I lived for years with no cable and only off-air TV. Didn't hurt me a bit.

I'll probably go back to cable and a Series-III Tivo with cable cards when D* decides to make life more difficult for me.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

I don't hate DirecTv to the extent that I hated cable back in '96 when I first hooked up to the satellite. I really, really hated cable. When I went into the Cox Cable office for the last time to turn in my converter box, I actually danced a little jig when I walked back outside. That's how much I hated them.

But now after 11 years of forgetting how bad cable was, and after DirecTv has given the shaft to Tivo, I'm sort of leaning back towards cable. Especially given the rumors that Cox will have a Tivo based DVR at some point. So right now, I really need DirecTv to do something that will make me want to stay with them, but I'm not optimistic.


----------

